# yield on whole chicken wings



## chefzack (Apr 3, 2013)

does anyone have an average yield on whole chicken wings? My multiple google searches didn't help at all.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Not an average yield but an absolute yield: two whole wings per chicken.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep...... No doubt about it!


----------



## chefzack (Apr 3, 2013)

you guys are funny. What I meant was we get a case of whole wings and smoke them. We thought we might not have gotten the entire 40 pounds so I wanted to weigh them after cooking and see if anyone else had a yield for it. We came up with about %63.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

You didn't loose 15 lbs in the smoker. That's what the scale at the back door is for. Weigh ALL incoming meats, fish, etc.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Meats of different types and cuts shrink at different rates. The general rule is that the leaner the cut, the less the meat will shrink. This is because the cut contains less water and fat. According to statistics from the U.S. Department of Agriculture, beef sirloin shrinks by around 16 percent when cooked, while brisket shrinks by around 30 percent. A broiled chicken wing may lose only around 14 percent of its weight, while a whole roast chicken may shrink by almost 40 percent. Cured roast ham may shrink by 8 percent, while a grilled pork patty could lose around 30 percent of its weight.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ChefZack said:


> What I meant was we get a case of whole wings and smoke them... We came up with about %63.


Did you remove the tip section of the wing before smoking them?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

+1 with @chefbuba . Don't think you lost 15lbs. in the smoker. Even my post about broiling them you would have lost maybe 6.5 lbs.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> Did you remove the tip section of the wing before smoking them?


Winnah Winnah Chicken Dinnah!


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Wings right now in my neck of the woods are available as medium or large (jumbo).  Or small and large, depending on who I'm talking to.

Yield is necessarily different on each as they both are shipped in 40# cases.

Also, wings sometimes can be ordered by "count", meaning X number of wings to a lb.  Higher count = more wings per box. Wingstop specifies a particular count for theirs.


----------

